# 3rd Annual Cops Helping Kids Benefit Fishing Tournament



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

The Jefferson County Sheriffs Association will be hosting our 3rd annual Cops Helping Kids Fishing Tournament Aug. 3rd and 4th. Thanks to your help we have been able to raise thousands of dollars for children's charities and other children's activities. 

August 3rd - Captains meeting (location to be announced), steak dinner, auction, raffles and door prizes. 

August 4th fishing tourament (Dick Dowlen State Park, Sabine Pass, Texas) with over $8000 in cash payouts! 

Payouts for winning stringer of redfish, trout and flounder. 2 fish in each catagory can be weighed in. Bonus money for winning stringer of live flounder. Other "surprise" payouts will be announced. All live fish will be released! If you have not attended this tournament don't miss it this year! With your help we can make this the premier children's charity fishing tournament in Texas!!! 

Anyone with questions can pm me or give me a call at 409-284-7934. Thanks, Tony Viator


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Thought I would let folks know who some of our sponsors are;
Billystix Custom Rods - providing a custom rod
FinzOmine - on board with merchandise, shirt, ect.
Daley's Hunt & Fish - You name it they are providing it - rods, tackle, merchandise, ect.
Chickenboy Lures - going to be giving away a bunch of his new plastic 
Capt. Dickie Colburn- Sabine Connection - guided fishing trip
Capt. Bubba Ray - Guided fishing trip
Wicked Outfitters - guided all inclusive spring turkey hunt in Kansas
Capt. Billy Jordan - guided fishing trip ut f Cocodrie, La. 
Red Tuna Shirt Club - 3 -3 month memberships

Folks this is a very short portion of a very long list of sponsrs that are donating to our tournament. I will keep adding the list as the tournament approaches. Give me a call and get your entry in to be part of the best benefit fishing tournament in Texas!


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Just received word, Power Pole is on board as a sponsor


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Captain's meeting has been set. The KT Ranch will be our host! This is a great place for the meeting. Lots of room inside and under cover. The ranch is located on West Port Arthur Rd. about a mile nrth of Hwy 365. We will be cooking ribeyes and all the fixing for everyone so get signed up early! www.copshelpingkids.com
You can also sign up at Daley's Hunt and Fish in Pt. Arthur on Jade Ave. or give me a call. Tony Viator 409-284-7934


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Titeline Rods is on board as a sponsor! 20 fishermen are going to take home one of the best rods I have ever fished! Baitcasters and spinning rods. In addition we also have 20 Daiwa rods that will be given away. Don't miss out folks this one is going to be big!!!


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Captain Michael Jeffcoat, RJ Fishing and Hunting, is donating a 2 day guided inshore trip for 3 people, lodging included. Someone that fishes in this tournament is going to take this trip home! Don't miss out, sign up now!


----------



## LLcoolJ (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey Tony, whenever you get a chance; can you please text or call me with the physical address for the captains meeting. 281-705-3834. 

Thanks


----------

